# Arden? KIA? MIA? AWOL? SOL?



## Randman (Mar 15, 2004)

Hmm, the last post from the omnipresent Arden seems to have been 4 days ago. That's usually about 743 posts that should have popped up everywhere   Has anyone heard? Did he finally get RSI and had to take a sabbatical  or was he forced to enter the witness relocation program for comments he made? And if so, can he take some others?  ::ha::


----------



## bobw (Mar 15, 2004)

You can find him on iChat/AIM a lot;

his user name - famonymous


----------



## Cat (Mar 15, 2004)

... there were rumours of him having a girlfriend


----------



## bobw (Mar 15, 2004)

Not our little Arden


----------



## eric halfabee (Mar 15, 2004)

Its true, I had a quick iCaht with him the other day and he was waiting for his girl to call as it was 10 minutes after she said she would.

eric


----------



## bobw (Mar 15, 2004)

He must have been sweating bullets


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 15, 2004)

bobw, should we move this to apple news and rumos? arden having a girl friend..?


----------



## uoba (Mar 15, 2004)

It was on macosrumors.com, but, as you know, those sites aren't to be trusted.


----------



## nb3004 (Mar 15, 2004)

lol thats hilarious


----------



## Arden (Mar 15, 2004)

Wow... another thread dedicated to me!  I feel so speshul. 

Yes, the rumors are true... I do have a girlfriend.  And, as such, I have been spending much more time with her than in front of my iMac posting away.  Sure, I get on from time to time, but (as some of you may know) I don't like to get on here unless I have the time to devote to going through all the new threads since my last visit (which, oddly, are never over 100...), even if I don't read all of them.  Usually it takes me a good 2-3 hours to read everything interesting, which often I'd rather spend with her.

But yes, I am on AIM/iChat much of the time, though a lot of it I'm away.   IM, of course, doesn't take a large chunk of time to do, so I've got more little bits of time for it.  But I've not left the site, I'll still be checking in from time to time, hopefully more often as our relationship stabilizes.

Thanks for all the regards!


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 16, 2004)

uoba said:
			
		

> It was on macosrumors.com, but, as you know, those sites aren't to be trusted.


hehe


----------



## Randman (Mar 16, 2004)

Wow, will wonders never cease.  I wonder if she uses a PC. ::ha::


----------



## Arden (Mar 16, 2004)

She uses whatever she can.  She doesn't have a home computer, so usually it's either one at Nexus, one at the library or one at someone's house (like mine).  Usually, she uses a PC.


----------



## bobw (Mar 16, 2004)

*as our relationship stabilizes[/]b
You really don't know women yet *


----------



## Randman (Mar 16, 2004)

Two words: Yes, dear.


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 16, 2004)

"Yes, dear" works pretty well.


----------



## pds (Mar 16, 2004)

both ways


----------



## Total Konfuzion (Mar 17, 2004)

"Wow...you look beautiful today"  "No honey...you aren't fat, you are beautiful" "you don't need that pilates video....you look perfect" "oh honey..it's alright, we can catch average joe next week..."

Good luck Arden


----------



## markceltic (Mar 21, 2004)

Don't let the teasing get to you, they're just jealous because they don't have a significant other.::love::


----------

